

LuaJIT Access 20 Gig or More of Memory - robert-zaremba
http://bayesanalytic.com/access-extra-memory-from-lua-jit/

======
robert-zaremba
Unfortunately lua still waits for a great adoption in ML communities. By now,
ML is dominated by python, julia and matlab.I think lua (especially by LuaJIT)
is a really strong player in this ground with a great libraries and research
projects. I'm waiting for some lua data mining oriented conferences.

